# linton house



## boxerheaven (Feb 28, 2008)

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647c6ecb0b1e5b.jpg']




[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647c6edb0f01e3.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647c6f618c3128.jpg']




[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647c6f61896244.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647c6f729ca114.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647c6f729a5740.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647c6f72980564.jpg']



[/lb]


we are all aware of what is happening in jersey and it got me thinking what does it take to hurt another human being. yes we have all been mad enough to want to punch someones lights out but not just to pass the time, these pictures are of linton house the adolescent unit at highroyds 11-18 year old what secrets do these walls hold......


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 29, 2008)

Interesting bit of info and pics, Bh. I don't think I've seen anything from the adolescent unit before. Cheers for that.


----------



## King Al (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice pics, like pic 2 with the missing slates classic derelict shot


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks interesting -ta for sharing ya pics 

Lb


----------



## andy234 (Apr 1, 2008)

boxerheaven said:


> [lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647c6ecb0b1e5b.jpg']
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i was there 1979 to 1983 these walls could have secrets, there is a celler and its flooding back , i cant name people but i do have something to say ..


----------



## andy234 (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.highroydsarchive.co.uk/id18.html 
read nikkis story


----------



## silverstealth (Apr 1, 2008)

Good images from an horrific place, you can sense the negative energy in there.. 






Linton house in the 60's

Andy I know of 2 other people who were residents in linton who have given me pretty traumatic recollections, if you pm me I will give you an email address for one of them..


----------



## silverstealth (Apr 1, 2008)

andy234 said:


> http://www.highroydsarchive.co.uk/id18.html
> read nikkis story



yes mate that is one of them.. She is still traumatised by her time there.











This is the cellar


----------



## King Al (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice update SS + Andy, like the old pic. Those stories are horrid


----------



## witchhazel (Apr 10, 2008)

King Al said:


> Nice update SS + Andy, like the old pic. Those stories are horrid



Linton House, When I went in I had my trusty Collie Taff with me who has got quite a few doggy urban ex's under his collar! he didn't want to stay and needless to say neither did I!


----------



## greenwych (May 17, 2008)

*the cellar*

I went in that creepy cellar too--it looks like a mortuary!

barbara on

http://groups.msn.com/Blackdaisies-highroydshospitalrevisited


It has surprised me not to get any really weird photos, like I got orbs like a balloom festival in a Halifax Church and also a "shooting" orb at Hanson Lane bomb site in Halifax,
however the one exception was mellbeck ward--24s. Known as Hellbeck, I write about this in my account mad bad----in my msn board--I just changed a few names of course--not that it mattered so much, I was there in 1963 as a student nurse! Two completely batty sisters.........


there a bit also on http://groups.msn.com/folktalesofyorkshire

in which I have included the asylum


barbara


----------



## Foxylady (May 17, 2008)

greenwych said:


> I went in that creepy cellar too--it looks like a mortuary!



Yes, I thought that too...urghhh!


----------



## bev0001 (Jun 5, 2008)

boxerheaven said:


> [lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406647c6ecb0b1e5b.jpg']
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i am quite horrified by all the comments about linton house i went there twice, once for 9 months in 1982 and once in 1985 and i can honestly say that all of the staff there were really nice and were more like friends and i never saw the cellar, everyone seemed to be doing what they were there to do and nothing was suspicious or anything, this is really quite distubing what i have been reading.


----------



## MD (Jun 5, 2008)

we went there few months back none of us liked it in there we didnt even go upstairs
after kezza felt something touch her face we all got spooked and left!!


----------



## thompski (Jun 5, 2008)

When I visited I felt quite uneasy in Linton House, would never explore that place alone that's for certain!


----------



## Jessamine (Jun 12, 2008)

My god! I've read a few of the stories reccomended (nikki's and barbras - 2 accounts from opposite sides of the board!) And I think I've been scarred for life! I sat up reading up about this place and its terrible! 2 thumbs up to barbras story - although I havent finished it yet as its so long! but nevertheless i'm hooked. what a strange history about the place and who would think of such mutilation going on less than a century ago? I'd love to visit to get a feel of the atmosphere as even from the pictures they tell so many stories. what a saad sad place.


----------



## icarus234 (Sep 7, 2008)

hello everyone i was a patient there in the late 80s , i was given a therapist not many in our dorm or the girls dorm , ive been back to look at the building and seen these pics and it looks very haunting i had happy memories as i met new friends ect mainly teenagers with growing up difficulties where there , i want to know what as happened to my records when i was there hope my teen history isnt in a cuboard in there .
its taken me ages to find out about linton house take care .


----------



## icarus234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Yes, I thought that too...urghhh!


 you only been to have a look when it closed down, well of course it would look strange some people want to get there facts right...


----------



## MD (Sep 8, 2008)

icarus234 said:


> hello everyone i was a patient there in the late 80s , i was given a therapist not many in our dorm or the girls dorm , ive been back to look at the building and seen these pics and it looks very haunting i had happy memories as i met new friends ect mainly teenagers with growing up difficulties where there , i want to know what as happened to my records when i was there hope my teen history isnt in a cuboard in there .
> its taken me ages to find out about linton house take care .



i dont think there is much at all left in there mate it looked very pikey,d when we went.
one thing i can remember is seeing a few bottles of water around the place still sealed.
i think the creepyness of place comes from being totally dark inside.
matt


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 9, 2008)

icarus234 said:


> you only been to have a look when it closed down, well of course it would look strange some people want to get there facts right...



I wouldn't know, tbh, icarus. I haven't been there, but just going by the photos, and agreeing with Greenwych that it looked like a mortuary. The urghhh is because I don't like mortuaries and wasn't a reflection upon the place itself.


----------



## urbtography (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow those accounts were pretty disturbing n chilling  They still do ECT nowadays because they think they can shock the brain back into the right way :|


----------



## Pete (Sep 9, 2008)

urbtography said:


> Wow those accounts were pretty disturbing n chilling  They still do ECT nowadays because they think they can shock the brain back into the right way :|



Theres still considerable evidence that ECT does work, I have seen it being done and the results too, and whilst its not for every case (as with certain medications) there is quite a body of evidence still in its favour. I can't imagine that it would still be given consideration as treatment if it wasn't - after all it has such negative connotations for an area of healthcare desperately trying to improve it's image.

Pete


----------



## krela (Sep 9, 2008)

There are many people who believe that they would not be able to function without ECT and actively want to pursue it as a treatment option.

The fundamental difference being that it's a choice not an enforced option.


----------



## icarus234 (Sep 9, 2008)

krela said:


> There are many people who believe that they would not be able to function without ECT and actively want to pursue it as a treatment option.
> 
> The fundamental difference being that it's a choice not an enforced option.


this is the linton house thread


----------



## Pete (Sep 9, 2008)

icarus234 said:


> this is the linton house thread



It is was part of a mental hospital!


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 9, 2008)

Interesting to see some more pics of the place. Its not a very nice place, I was glad to get out when we went


----------



## dougie67 (Apr 19, 2009)

Goldie87 said:


> Interesting to see some more pics of the place. Its not a very nice place, I was glad to get out when we went



hey u was lucky !! i was a patient there in 1980 i'm new to this site and when it was open back then it was different you and your friends have seen it since it closed..


----------

